# Live Stream for 'Workplace by Facebook'



## db0984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Will OBS support 'Workplace by Facebook' live streaming?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 16, 2016)

OBS isn't a teleconferencing app, it's designed for one-way livestreaming. Also, RTMP has a bit of unavoidable delay, so you're not going to be able to get perfect real-time transmission, either (it will usually be off by a couple seconds at minimum).

That said, OBS does work with Facebook livestreaming, if that's what you want to use it for.


----------



## tkson4292 (Nov 16, 2016)

I can't do it!


----------



## db0984 (Nov 16, 2016)

wouldn't be used for teleconferencing would be more be used to point and view


----------



## Bill Cushard (Dec 19, 2016)

You cannot do it for Workplace until Facebook opens up the platform. I checked with Workplace support just to be sure. But since it does work for streaming live on Facebook, I am sure it will work just the same for Workplace when it opens up.


----------

